

This Developer's Life: Like "This American Life" for developers - petercooper
http://thisdeveloperslife.com/

======
petercooper
Now all I want is a Radiolab or Astronomy Cast style podcast that covers a
single topic and a Savage Lovecast style Q&A podcast and my listening is
sorted for years :-)

------
spokey
I've just started listening to the episode, but on the subject of public-
radio-for-developers, I've always thought it would be interesting, or at least
possible, to do a "Car Talk" for programmers, where people call in with thorny
bugs and the hosts help them solve the problem (or at least give them a hint
on where to look).

